# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  لَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا

## سميرسليم بن المختار

* قال   الله تعالى : كهيعص (1) ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا (2)   إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا (3) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ   الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ   رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4) وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِنْ وَرَائِي  وَكَانَتِ  امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا (5)  يَرِثُنِي  وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آَلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ  رَضِيًّا (6)  يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى  لَمْ  نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا (7) قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ  لِي  غُلامٌ وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ   عِتِيًّا (8) قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ   خَلَقْتُكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئًا (9). سورة مريم



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله


قال الامام بن كثير رحمه الله مفسرا الايات  الشريفات : قال بعض السلف: قام من الليل عليه السلام وقد نام أصحابه,     فجعل يهتف  بربه يقول خفية: يا رب, يا رب, يا رب, فقال الله له: لبيك لبيك  لبيك

قال الامام الشوكاني رحمه الله :  قوله "ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقياً" أي لم أكن بدعائي إياك خائباً في وقت  من     الأوقات، بل كلما دعوتك استجبت لي. قال العلماء: يستحب المرء أن  يجمع في  دعائه    بين الخضوع، وذكر نعم الله عليه كما فعل زكرياء ها هنا،  فإن في  قوله: "وهن العظم    مني واشتعل الرأس شيباً" غاية الخضوع والتذلل  وإظهار  الضعف والقصور عن نيل    مطالبه، وبلوغ مآربه، وفي قوله: "ولم أكن  بدعائك  رب شقياً" ذكر ما عوده الله من    الإنعام عليه بإجابة أدعيته،  يقال شقي  بكذا. أي تعب فيه ولم يحصل مقصوده منه. 


لم اكن بدعائك ربي شقيا

لا تكن بدعاء ربك شقيا فان ما  تريده انت على ربك هين فبادر بالدعاء و لا تلتفت الى الاسباب التي قد  تستبين لك معدومة..... التي قد تستبين لك مستحيلة...فلا مستحيل مع  الله....بادر بالدعاء و لا تكن بدعاء ربك شقيا...

ربنا لا تجعلني بدعاءك شقيا...

شكر الله لكم قراءة الموضوع


اخوكم*

----------

